# What do you do When you Wreck your Stolen Scooter?



## MedicPrincess (Dec 5, 2005)

We had this old man from the Assisted Living Place across the street ride in to the ER tonight on "his" hoverround motorized wheelchair scooter.  Treated and Released.  End of Story.

Well at 5 am our security guy is doing his rounds, and in the ditch he finds a motorized scooter, turned over.  The ditch has about 3 feet of standing water in it.  The man on the scooter is no where to be found.  Our security calls the sheriffs department.

Eight Sherrifs deupties, 4 of our security guys, 5 Nurses, a Tech, a Clerk, and I are walking the street searching the ditches for this guy.  One of our nurses goes over to check and see if he made it home.  45 minutes later, our nurse gets back.  They found him.  He was in the room of the guy whose scooter he "borrowed" trying to explain to him what happened to his scooter.

Turns out...

The old man that was our patient wanted to come get checked out.  Instead of calling the nursing staff he went to the room next to his and stole the guys motorized scooter to ride over here.  After we treated him, he started back home.  He got off the cement and the wheels went into the soft ground causing him to tip over.  He finally got back to the retirement place and the old man over there was awake and looking for his wheels.  Our guy is scraped and bruised and is now trying to covince his neighbor to not press charges on him.  For what? I dont know...Grand Theft Auto maybe???


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

*blinks*

wow...next thing you know cops will be showing a hot pursuit of a white scooter (ie white bronco) being chased while someone is running helicopter footage. Damn Princess....ifr anything I just got my laugh for the day


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

ROFLMAO


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 5, 2005)

IF that wasnt funny enough I was watching "wild police videos" a while back and they had footage of a drunk trying to out run a police car on a riding lawn mower. He stopped at a stop sign, and he fell off his mower. I think the police man running lights and sirens chasing this guy added to the humor.  :lol:    :lol:    :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 5, 2005)

ROFLMFAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

(at both of them)





Princess, you give us some of the best stories from work, thanks!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

Did they do a dive rescue to see if anyone was trapped under the scooter?


----------

